# blah blah blah



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: this is fun... hmmm

Today I am sleepy and I have to go to class at 9:00 and I won't be home until after 7 maybe not until 9 pm. 
and working in the library makes me feel all kinds of funny.
that's all.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

At the library...
there are rows and rows of almost identical shelves streaching off into the distance and it seems as though they go on forever.
The fluorescent lights each hum at a different pitch, one in the middle of the row in the DS shelves that buzzes so loudly that I lose my thought. 
My eyes unfocus, and a heavy feeling rolls over me in waves.
All of the lights flicker gently, some on the verge of going out.
I walk through the stacks reading the spines of the books, The Trend of History, The Edge of the Quicksands, The Age of Transformation, 
looking for words in the index, the table of contents.
I don't read but I search the pages quickly to find what I need.
Massaceres, war, population exchange, trenches, missionaries, 'subject populations', and the world outside the stacks only exists in these old, crumbling books.
And the stacks go on forever and the dust from the pages of books written before my grandparents were born 
coats the inside of my throut, my hands and my eyes.
And I feel like I've been here, sitting on the floor between shelves, since the world began. 
There's nobody else and nothing else but 
small words on dusty pages, the voices of the long dead, and rows and rows and rows of flickering dusty lights.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

This post makes me feel all warm and cozy inside.....i think ill put a shotugun in my mouth now :shock:(jk)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: I was just saying 'how I feel'...

and I sort of feel like throwing up since I've been breathing in so much desiccated book. yay.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

That post was pretty poetic and i liked it. Kinda depressing but poetic to my sleep deprived brain.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea, its a very lonely kinda poem, I can relate to in. It makes me feel anxious in a lonely way, takes me back to my childhood.

I always used to feel lonely if I'd go off on my own without my parents as a child.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks, I think I've been going through too many melodramatic ww1 memoirs. it's infecting my already addled brains :roll:

jimmy, the smell of old books always reminds me of my dad's office. It makes me feel safe in a way, but lonely.

anyhow it's tomorrow morning already!
I am making grits. I never have time to have a normal breakfast lately since my ceramics class meets in the morning. 
I'm the only one awake so I get to sit and be quiet and listen to all the birds singing outside.
I'll probably go out and do some gardening and then go to the ceramics studio for a bit and then.. work at the library again :lol: 
a thrill. I've been getting to know kermit roosevelt. 

Yesterday in class we stopped throwing on the wheel and tried handbuilding pinch pots 'back into the stone age' as the prof. said. blah.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

you make art _and_ grits?.....I think i found my wife :shock:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: aww shucks anybody can make grits

boy am I sleepy


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

How I feel:

I feel sad and hopeless today.
and I'm just hanging on right now.
here's hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*Layla hugs* 

What are grits? :?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

aww *hugs suz back*

grits are an american breakfast food made from stone ground corn.
wiki page explaining grits

I like cheese in mine


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

sugar and butter in mine, but im from Michigan, so what do i know?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

butter is good too
but ..hmm sugar.
no thanks


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I have no idea what grits are but i hope you feel better soon. Depression really really sucks and i hope you don't have it for long.

I can feel mine starting to creep back in today.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to make grits for breakfast on Thursday when I'm off work, I'll get all Americana on your asses! 

I hope your depression lifts soon Layla, I'm so up and down at the moment so really empathise with you, it just all gets so tiresome. :roll:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks guys. I hope we'll all feel better soon.
*dishes out the grits of happiness*

actually I thnk polenta is really similar to grits so if you can't find grits you can have polenta instead 
I'll make beans and toast or something then :lol: 
what would you say is the most british breakfast food that a vegetarian can eat? (although if it's marmite I won't do it)

I'm gonna post my biscuits and veggie gravy recipe for you later suz. 
and then you can go to kfc for dinner and visit my creepy neighbor col. sanders. You can just go hog wild.
(I live right near the cemetary where he's buried :shock: )


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Beans and scrambled egg on toast is my usual I guess... or crumpets *yum*... or toasted teacakes *double yum*... I eat far too much.

I couldn't live next door to a cemetary, I'd be waaay too freaked out :shock: especially with the chicken god living there, haha.

I look forward to trying out your recipe Layla, sounds yummy : )


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

ok here it is with britishisms in parenthesis:

Layla's Veggie Gravy for Biscuits (uhm... not the kind that's a sweet, we call those cookies)

you will need:
2 cups (500 ml) veggie broth
1 small onion, finely chopped
2 tbsp (10 ml) cornstarch (cornflour I think?)
Sage, to taste
1 tbsp (5 ml) butter or olive oil
black or white pepper
1/4 cup cold water

optional:
sliced mushrooms
soy sausage
2 tbsp (10 ml) milk, bourbon, or white wine
garlic, to taste
1 tbsp (5 ml) nutrtional yeast

Begin by sauteing the onion in the butter or olive oil.
If you're adding mushrooms or soy sausage put it in with the onion and cook it up.
In a stockpot bring the veggie broth to a boil if it's not already 
add the onion to the broth and stir it.
add seasonings, sage, and any optional thing you didn't add before and stir.
Now, in a cup, mix the cold water and the corn starch then add the mixture to the rest stirring well.
boil the gravy for 5-10 minutes until it sets up.
while it's doing that, make yourself some biscuits, 
split the biscuits and pour the gravy over top of them. 
 yum 
hope that's easy to follow. 
I make it from memory so I don't ever do it exactly the same twice.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oooh, that sounds gorgeous. I think I have my supper for tonight sussed.

*drools all the way to the supermarket*


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Make sure you add the wine and garlic as well suz :wink:

Jas


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You advise the wine eh? I was thinking milk but if you say wine Jas, I'll give it a go : )

I'd probably have put garlic in even if it wasn't on the recipe, I love it, maybe too much :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

at least no vampires will you attack then 

...
today I was out from 9 - 12.
and I think I'll go sleep as soon as I can.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

"Travel, trouble, music, art,
A kiss, a frock, a rhyme-
I never said they feed my heart,
But still they pass the time." - Dorothy Parker

I've been making big ceramic bowls... and gardening.. and entertaining.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

So I've finished the ceramics class I was taking, it's a bit of a downer for me because it was really soothing to just sit there at the wheel and make pretty things out of that gray clay.  
I would recomend anyone to take up ceramics as a nice calming activity.
I'll post pics of my finished ceramics later so yall can laugh at them


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

New jeans make everything better.

I hope it all goes well with the teaching people, good luck. Sue them for discrimination if they refuse you!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm still putting off talking to them. no rush. I have a semester to work it out.
I'm loving my new jeans, I've been wearing skirts for the last month because I was too lazy to go shopping.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

BLAH


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, Japan! I'd love to go there... mmmmmm.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah.. she has a whole house to herself too. 
I'm all kinds of jealous


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

How am I feeling today???

I'm gonna go stare off into space some more now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

wOOt wOOt! lets dance!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: *zombie dance*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

*How to kill a zombie* (Sorroies Layla... Zombies are unholy! =*( )

10. Throw records
Doesn't really kill zombies, but it's one hell of a way to clean up a bad record collection.

9. Chainsaw
The chainsaw can cut through even the thickest skull and will destroy a brain in seconds.

8. Toaster
When swung by the cord, one can get incredible velocity; also makes toast.

7. Hammer
Another popular tool. Good for the strong and weak alike, and perfect for the novice zombie killer.

6. Fire poker
Heavy, well sized, and very versatile, serving the stab-happy and blunt-crazy zombie killer alike.

5. Pump-action shotgun
Most movie characters are terrible with the shotgun, but it'll always be a popular choice.

4. The Old Door Trick
When zombies try to come in, slam the door on its head.

3. Rocket Launcher
Legend has it a U.S. college student wrote an essay called, "The Best Way to Kill a Zombie is with a Rocket Launcher." Who could argue with that?

2. "The View"
To kill a zombie, you must destroy its brain, and what better way to do that than listening to Starr Jones and Meredith Viera?

1. Motorcycle
Go Milla Jovovich! Her scene riding her bike down the aisle of a church in RE:2 was amazing. A must in any zombie invasion.

wOOtttt! Choices choices!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Em-Pup said:


> 8. Toaster
> When swung by the cord, one can get incredible velocity; also makes toast.


 :lol: Stellar!
Me fighting the Zombies: Would you like some toast Mr. Zombie?
Zombie: Brains!!!
Me: No I only have apple butter is that ok? I'm sure I have some marmalade too...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Layla said:


> apple butter


huh?... that sounds wrong!... lol... I have never heard of apply butter in my life. Post me soom Layla =P.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:shock: It's a typical condiment that you use like a jam or a curd...
Sort of like an uber-thick, sweet, spiced, applesauce kind of a thing.
Don't yall have apple butter? I've never noticed. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_butter

Yall have that icky marmite stuff. You can't make fun of what we put on toast! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope I've never heard of this "wrong" sounding butter... "Apple butter"... *Sends shivers down his spine!*... you'll have to send lil old me soom to try *Smirks*... chop chop now lady friend =P

You dare to disrespect our holy marmite? Some people don't like it because they "are" unholy! (Sinners... =P). I love the stuff? I tend to make a hot drink from it from time to time =).


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: I'm horrified... a hot drink made with marmite? do I even want to know?

If you PM me your address I will send you some apple butter.
don't understand what sounds wrong about it but I probably don't want to know that either.. :|



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You dare to disrespect our holy marmite? Some people don't like it because they "are" unholy! (Sinners... =P). I love the stuff? I tend to make a hot drink from it from time to time =).


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Come now? you can?t knock it till you?ve tried it! (which is why I?m gonna give apple butter a shot) =P. Three tea spoon of marmite in a cup then pour boiling water over the spoon (only way to clean it with ease? that or lick it off =S ).

Yup I?ll send you my address? and if you want a sample of marmite (yay yummy!) send me yours =). Peanut butter sounds ?right?? Apple butter sounds ?wrong?? lol.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*sending the apple butter to the moon*

vegetable broth > marmite in hot water
I guess that wouldn't be much worse than on toast..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

YAY!... I get to eat something which is useful for making yourself sick in those times of needs of ?needing to be sick!? =D! )Hugz!(

Nooooo? vegetable broth is not like marmite! Marmite is a by-product of beer brewing *Rubs tum*? yummy! =D

OMFG? the stuff is soooo nice? it sends shivers down my spine! =D? lol.

Darren.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> YAY!... I get to eat something which is useful for making yourself sick in those times of needs of ?needing to be sick!? =D! )Hugz!(
> 
> Nooooo? vegetable broth is not like marmite! Marmite is a by-product of beer brewing *Rubs tum*? yummy! =D
> 
> ...


Sorry to butt in on your conversation, here, but I have to side with Layla. Marmite = The Devil. (Eww.)

P.S. It's good to see you're still kicking around the old place, Darren.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

HalfAPerson said:


> Marmite = The Devil. (Eww.)


 :wink:

Actually that gave me such a funny mental image of the marmite devil but we won't go there.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Sorry, but this is the king of all spreads*



















Apple Butter LOL


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, no. It's gone from bad to WORSE! 

What is so wrong about apple butter? An apple is a FRUIT. Fruits are made into spreads. This is natural. Normal. Tasty.

Anything ending with "-mite" is not natural, normal, or tasty.

Unless I get a tastebud transplant you will never convince me otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

HalfAPerson said:


> Sorry to butt in on your conversation, here, but I have to side with Layla. Marmite = The Devil. (Eww.)
> 
> P.S. It's good to see you're still kicking around the old place, Darren.


No no no? feel free to gather your ?girly girl? power and gang up on little old me =(.

YOU JUST CAN?T HANDLE THE TRUTH! MARMITE IS THE SPREAD OF THE GOD/S AND ONLY HOLY BEINGS MAY EAT IT!

I took a break from the site because I was/is posting too much? as you can see? the brake has limited the amount of posts I make now? :roll: lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

wOOt @ Pollyanna 3098? yeah tis a good spread that... it?s some what more mild then marmite? =).

[email protected] ?Apple Butter LOL?? lol.



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> *Sorry, but this is the king of all spreads*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I?ve come to understand that women taste buds just don?t have what it takes to handle the holy taste of marmite? you must be all unholy =P (kewl).

Apple + Butter = Puke.

Nut + Butter = Yummy =D

Tis enough said? man wins once again!

I think you need a penis transplant in order to handle the taste!

(Do I get a warning for this message off a mod? =S?. )? lol.



HalfAPerson said:


> Oh, no. It's gone from bad to WORSE!
> 
> What is so wrong about apple butter? An apple is a FRUIT. Fruits are made into spreads. This is natural. Normal. Tasty.
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I?ve come to understand that women taste buds just don?t have what it takes to handle the holy taste of marmite? you must be all unholy =P (kewl).


Actually, you could very well be right about that. (But switch the words "holy" and "unholy," of course.)

So, I will stick with my girly fruity spreads and leave the nasty -mites to you and your kind. 

Sorry, Layla!
(Tip-toeing out so Layla can have her blog space back.)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:x Darren. Don't you go making my thread unsuitable for children.

As for eating 'mites'
just look here which would you rather eat?








or









:shock: :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

HalfAPerson said:


> So, I will stick with my girly fruity spreads and leave the nasty -mites to you and your kind.
> 
> Sorry, Layla!
> (Tip-toeing out so Layla can have her blog space back.)


exactly thank you! :lol:

:roll: Back on topic! :lol: me :lol:

I'm skipping my early class today and going to the state fair!  
I'm a good roll model so I'm getting my little brother out of school too and we're gonna go look at cows and ride the ferris wheel


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

*Waits for male back up*... lol.

A pack of females are too much for me to handle =*(... far too evil for me! =P


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:wink: we'll win. yall are to divided by your marmite-vegimite wars


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Lets not forget







I believe that is 3 mites to 2 Apple butter's

BB


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Et tu, BB? :shock:

Truthfully, I don't even LIKE apple butter all that much, but I would eat a gallon of it before I'd let a teaspoon of any -mite pass my lips. (Except I've never heard of Promite...that's a new one to me.)

I think we're overlooking a very important factor here. More important than man tastebuds vs. woman tastebuds: Country of origin.

If any AMERICAN man says he likes any mites -- really really enjoys them -- I will eat nothing but Marmite for a week. :wink:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

HalfAPerson said:


> Et tu, BB? :shock:
> 
> Truthfully, I don't even LIKE apple butter all that much, but I would eat a gallon of it before I'd let a teaspoon of any -mite pass my lips. (Except I've never heard of Promite...that's a new one to me.)


exactly :shock:

I usually have honey on my biscuits but apple butter over a -mite anyday! 
Where on earth is Promite from? :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

You ask such a question because it?s from the heavens it?s self? does not exist on earth =P.

DOWN WITH THE APPLE BUTTER! Lol.

Thanks for the back up BB ? lol



Layla said:


> Where on earth is Promite from? :?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:roll:

-----
I've been having a really good couple of days. Maybe something to do with my getting a really good workout making clay in the 100 degree heat?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

bleh


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

*Jumps on Layla's back for a piggy back ride*.... FORWARD! =d


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*collapses from exhaustion falling off the cliff and taking darren with me*
 
not nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

*Pulls his parachute while waving to Layla*? I LOVE YOU BYE BYE! =P.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*splat!* :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

*Crys and trys to hug the remains of Layla*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *Goes on ten fold... edited bacause Layla got "moody" =P.*


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:| you made the thread all stretchy...

noooooooo!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

I edited it for you moody pants =P.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I still haven't gotten to the post office.. I should do that tommorow. I have to send a thing to my grandfolks too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

I know how you feel... I'm late for work and I don't know whether to go or not because i'm so tired *dies of being tired*... lol. No worries... I guess it will brew the longer I wait for it =P.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm going to go on a picnic today and relax.
I'm too overworked 
I'm gonna go to the UPS place too. 
getting things done!!!
I think my cat just knocked over something big and heavy :|


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Awww I wanna go on a picnic too... but English weather has gone back to being crappy =(. 
Bless ya, you deserve the brake =).
Yay... you gonna post something for little old me? =P

Did your cat knock a vase over? =P... bad pussy cat... heh


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

i can't figure out _what_ she knocked over :? 
she was trying to get my attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

That's pussy's for you =P.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:| hey none of that!!
be nice!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

miaow kiss


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Layla said:


> :| hey none of that!!
> be nice!


I'm as nice as they come... *nods*. My foxy married boss called me a charmer today =).


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm still alive!!!

barely. 
I'm a bit overworked and my friend the zombie has been visiting again.
but that's ok.
One foot in front of the other.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Layla said:


> One foot in front of the other.


*Ties Layla's shoelaces together* :roll: :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*kicks darren in the head with both feet tied together*
*learns to fly*

I'm too tired to fall over..


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

=*(


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.... jeez :? 
get some ice on that


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

*Puts Layla's ice cold hand on my forehead*...

OUCHy!!! So Cold!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

AWWWWWW!!!   

Layla gains 7.0000.0000.000000000 bonus point for being so sweet! )Bigs hugs while picking you up off the ground(... Thank you so so much sweety! ))) More hugs cos you totally deserve them for making my day! =D(((

Looky what I got from the nice warm lady friend Layla!










It even includes a love letter! ... YES! I will accept your hand in marry as you have asked me in your letter Layla! =P )Hugs( =D

It cost $15 dollars to send it and then the cost of the stuff it's self? What the hell do you want in return..?! because you "ARE" going to get something whether you like it or not... so come on... what would you like that is English!? ( Would send you my heart in a box if I could )

))) More cuddles (((.

You're a total star, thank you for making my day 

(Sorry for over reacting, it's just it's often people do sweet things for me, so it's has overwhelmed me)

.xxx


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

aww shucks.
no need to send something.

I'm not dead btw!! just too busy


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't gotten round to cooking them yet... but I have tried the apple butter... it's nice... but it doesn't have butter in it? =P.

What are you busy doing?

Catch ya later.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

no butter in there.. that would be icky.
Instead of sending something to me (at the wrong address  ) send something nice to another DPer.. that would be so cheesy and sweet.

I've been working myself to death 
Can I afford rent? tune in later to find out!


----------

